# Saw this critter working bee balm along with the bumblebees. Looks like a hummingbird but the size of a bumblebee. Any clue what this is?



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Hummingbird clearwing moth. 
According to google


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

I see them here in NE Georgia. They also like Lantana flowers since Lantanas will keep blooming until cold weather.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't know if it is the same species of hummingbird moth , but they are regular summer visitors to my flower gardens.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

good pic!


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

These are wonderful, a lovely clear picture by the way. We have them up here so their range goes pretty far north, they love my lilacs.


----------



## 3BeeKeepers (Aug 20, 2004)

Deens Bees said:


> View attachment 64391
> View attachment 64391


last time I saw one of these I was a kid. They also like lilacs aswell. I never know the name of them. Beautiful picture


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's a "hummingbird" moth (see antennae). I have seen them around here but they don't have the transparent wings.


----------

